# Playoff GAME FOUR - Bulls @ Heat - 4.29.07 - 12pm CT/1pm ET *ABC*



## mizenkay

_*RAGING BULLS!!!!!*_












*Game 4 - BULLS @ HEAT - Sunday April 29, 2007 
*ABC* 12pm CT/1pm ET - American Airlines Arena, Miami*









*@*



























_Ben Gordon scored 22 of his team-high 27 in the second half as Chicago rallied from a 13-point third-quarter deficit to take a 3-0 series advantage with a 104-96 win in Miami on Friday. Luol Deng tallied 24 points and 11 rebounds, while Kirk Hinrich finished with 22 points and six assists._ 

bulls.com/playoffs


_Maybe it is only a question of desire. After being first-round flameouts for the past two years, the Bulls are the team bringing the most sustained energy and the most creativity, while the Heat is still looking too much like they did on opening night when they faced this very same opponent...*Whichever way you say it, the bottom line is the same: The better team is about to finish off this series, and the better team is the Chicago Bulls.*_

chris sheridan/ESPN


----------



## nitric

Goin' for the sweeeeeeeeeep!!


----------



## kulaz3000

Lets keep your winning streak alive mizenkay!!!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving

Logic tells me that Miami HAS to win at least one game, so I am bracing myself for a loss.

A sweep would be great and I don't put it past these Bulls. Actually considering that Detroit swept Orlando it would be great if the Bulls could end this series tomorrow and stay on par with the Pistons.

I am sure though that Bulls win it at home Tuesday and give the fans something to cheer about, if not Sunday.

Look for the refs to really pull out the stops and try to get Miami a win.


----------



## mynetsforlife

Nocioni has a really big mouth
Walker looks bored
Tyrus looks constipated 


Lets go Bulls!


----------



## narek

> MIAMI -- Apparently, Ben Wallace can do more than spoil Shaquille O'Neal's title plans with some stalwart defensive work.
> 
> Wallace can spoil a premise too.
> 
> Asked if closing out the Heat in their first attempt at an elimination game would mark yet another step in the growth and maturation of the young—don't call us Baby Bulls anymore—core, Wallace smiled.
> 
> "These guys been in elimination games," Wallace said. "They just were on the other end of it."
> 
> Indeed, back-to-back first-round exits to the Wizards and this Heat team continue to resonate, whether for lessons learned or maximum motivation.
> 
> In a season where playoff advancement long has been the only barometer of success, the Bulls have four chances to win one game and eliminate the defending NBA champion.
> 
> In the Bulls' mind, they only have one—on Sunday.
> 
> "Why wait for another game when there's one to be played right in front of you?" coach Scott Skiles said. "We need to take care of what we started.
> 
> "You have to battle human nature right now, which would be to say, 'Well, let's just relax. We got one down here. We'll get one when we get back home.' We've put ourselves in a great spot. We know the way the other [Pistons-Magic] series is going. We're looking at Sunday as another step for us."
> 
> Wallace is confident that, win or lose, the Bulls will be ready and unfazed.
> 
> He and fellow veteran P.J. Brown, who own a combined 170 games of playoff experience, have watched the growth and maturation of this Bulls team from unique perspectives. First, as opponents trying to beat young players like Luol Deng, Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon, Kirk Hinrich and Andres Nocioni. And now as teammates.
> 
> *That's why they notice the little things, moments like Gordon and Deng challenging their teammates to play better as the Bulls stumbled and bumbled their way to turnovers and a 12-point third-quarter deficit in Friday's Game 3.
> 
> "Only veterans say stuff like that," Wallace said admiringly. "You can definitely see these guys start to grow*."
> 
> Brown has been espousing the theme these Bulls can accomplish something special to anybody who would listen, even during the dark days of November when they dropped to 3-9.
> 
> "I've said it the whole year—hard work, man," Brown said. "These are some of the hardest-working young men I've ever been around, simple as that.
> 
> "Plus, this team is more poised and a year wiser. It's older and has been through painful losses. These young guys have put in a lot of time and effort. This is no coincidence."


They're out to finish it


----------



## Nu_Omega

A wounded animal bites back twice as hard, the heats have lost their pride and morale and that's gonna make them dangerous. The bulls will needa stay focus,come out aggressive and build a big lead by the 3rd qtr so that Skiles can rest the starters. 
Injuries are always a concern in the playoffs and given the desparate situation that the heats are in now, i won't be surprised if they resort to desparate measures to stop or slow down our guys. 
I personally would dread seeing the series going back to Chicago.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Just like in game 3, we'll have to take their best shot and come right back at them. Unless they've already packed it in (and I doubt Riley will let them), they'll probably have a couple runs left in them.


----------



## theanimal23

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## JeremyB0001

Nu_Omega said:


> A wounded animal bites back twice as hard, the heats have lost their pride and morale and that's gonna make them dangerous.


If that's how the Heat responds then I think we probably head back to Chicago for game 5. If they play with determination and intensity, it's hard for me to believe we can win consecutive games in Miami. However, I'm not entirely sure that they're not mentally defeated and won't come out flat.


----------



## theanimal23

It's a tossup. Again, my main goal for this game is to keep it close heading into the 4th just like the last game. From there, it's about momentum. 

Key factors:
Foul Trouble for Kirk
Deng being able to get the ball unlike the 2nd Qtr last game (Good D by Posey)
Turnovers! We just played STUPID
48 minutes of Defense and sticking to our game plan. Less 1 on 1, more Bulls Offense


----------



## darlets

The Heat missed alot of ft last game. Otherwise it could have been a different story. For us to win this next game we need to cut back on our turnovers in a big way. I expect the heat to come out full of fight and we have to play D and keep our rebounding edge. Keep mistake to a minimum.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

The Heat missed a lot of free throws...the Bulls had a lot of turnovers...if only the Heat fouled Ben Wallace first instead of Kirk Hinrich...if only the Bulls hit more of their three-pointers...blah blah blah.

Yeah, a whole lot of woulda-coulda-shoulda. If the Heat hit their free throws, maybe they would have won the game. If the Bulls hadn't committed so many turnovers, then they would have won by 30. In the end, the Bulls won.

Tomorrow, maybe the Bulls will sweep, or maybe it will be the 1996 Finals all over again (the one against the Sonics). My guess is that the sweep will happen, because this Heat team is currently looking and sounding a lot like that 2004 Lakers team before Game Five of the Finals.


----------



## darlets

Both sides were self destructive last game, and the main source of that for us was our turn overs. It's something we need to work on.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Be like the Sub Zero, not Johnny Cage.

Love,

Greg
xoxoxo


----------



## truebluefan

We will lose. Only because I think miami will show some heart at home. But then again, I thought game three would be that game.


----------



## soonerterp

Good luck ... here's to turning off the Heat.


----------



## nitric

I have a feeling we will go back to Chicago for Game 5. I Don't think Miami wants to be the first team to get sweeped in the first round during a title defense..


----------



## mizenkay

_oh ye of little faith!!!_


i say the bulls close this out today with a big, fat, heat-destroying WIN.

my glass is, as always, half full.


----------



## theanimal23

If we play smart: Cut down the TOs, keep our guards out of foul trouble, and continue to make hustle plays, we will win.

You can say the last game we won because the Heat missed FTs. Well the Heat had a lead because our team continued to make erratic passes (Noce, Deng, Gordon), did not close out on their 3 point shooters, and just flustered. We abandoned our game plan and went one on one and rushed shots. Our team was nervous because they knew it was a road game in the playoffs and there was pressure to win to go up 3-0. You can see them settle down near the last 18 minutes of the game.

Today they will be more composed. If we just play smarter, we will win. I got faith. Our team may not say it in the papers or anything unlike the Heat, but I'm sure they are sick of the crap the Heat say/think they are. Our team will be ready. You can expect a big game out of these guys.


----------



## WestHighHawk

Well, miz started the thread and theanimal posted my favorite video, so the Karma is here :biggrin: 


*GO BULLS!!!!*


----------



## souleater

ok,let's go bullies,sweep time baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRose5

It'd be nice to wrap this up today, hope the Bulls keep up their energy.

I'd like to see Gordon get hot.. jump shots, maybe break Newton's laws, the usual.


----------



## theanimal23

Why does BG fall several times a game? No other player falls so many times that lead to possible TOs


----------



## truebluefan

mizenkay said:


> _oh ye of little faith!!!_
> 
> 
> i say the bulls close this out today with a big, fat, heat-destroying WIN.
> 
> my glass is, as always, half full.


I hope you're right.


----------



## truebluefan

Lets go Bulls!


----------



## theanimal23

Yes, Hubie is commentating!


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq scores first


----------



## truebluefan

Hinrich fouled Shaq on the FB, shaken up.


----------



## JRose5

Kirk shaken up.


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq fta no good
FTA no good.


----------



## theanimal23

Kirk is down , but he's back up in the game


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq dunks 4-0


----------



## truebluefan

Jay will fouls Kirk. 

Brown is blocked by Posey. Shaq dunks again 6-0


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls 0-3

Haslem for two 8-0


----------



## truebluefan

Brown hits the jumper 8-2


----------



## truebluefan

Jay will scores in close. 10-2


----------



## eymang

I say let Shaq get what he wants. He'll tire himself out


----------



## truebluefan

Gordon fouled by Shaq. 

FTA good
FTA good 10-4


----------



## truebluefan

Haslem scores again 12-4


----------



## truebluefan

Brown with the layup 12-6


----------



## truebluefan

Gordon with the three. 12-9


----------



## mizenkay

_Lord, beer me strength._

not surprised to see the heats come out with the energy. it's do or die after all. but let's see how long they can keep it up.


----------



## truebluefan

Deng blocks jay will layup. Shaq loses ball. Bulls ball.


----------



## truebluefan

Wade fouls Gordon. 

Wallace is fouled by Posey.


----------



## truebluefan

Wallace with the FB layup 12-11


----------



## LuolDeng

Really weak foul from Big Ben.


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq scores and is fouled. 
fta no good.


----------



## truebluefan

Deng needs to make those layups


----------



## truebluefan

Gordon for three. Game tied 14-14


----------



## truebluefan

We withstood their fast start.


----------



## souleater

a lot of empty seats,where are u heat fans?:lol: :lol:


----------



## souleater

ben on fire,refs trying for heat,have to give them a credit


----------



## truebluefan

posey hits a 3.


----------



## truebluefan

Wallace with a jump hook. 17-16


----------



## ChiBron

PJ Brown looks dreadful.


----------



## theanimal23

Dammit. Foul on Kirk. Thats 2.


----------



## truebluefan

shaq blocks Brown. 

Wade is fouled by Hinrich. His 2nd. 

FTA good 
FTA good 19-16


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk sits with 2 fouls. Uh Oh...Gordon at PG. He'll stop shooting now.


----------



## truebluefan

Wallace scores but charged.


----------



## truebluefan

Deng is off to a slow start


----------



## ChiBron

Posey's locking up Deng.


----------



## truebluefan

Haslem dunks. T/O 21-16 Heat


----------



## truebluefan

SPMJ said:


> Posey's locking up Deng.


So far yes.


----------



## souleater

way to go refs,nice found,ben offensive foul,yes sir:lol: :lol:


----------



## truebluefan

Miami 56%, Bulls 40%


----------



## theanimal23

Like I said, gotta just stay close (within 6pts-ish) till the 4th


----------



## truebluefan

We need a boost from the bench. We need good games by TT and Thabo


----------



## theanimal23

Gotta find a way to get Deng the ball. Posey is on his like his shadow.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

SPMJ said:


> Posey's locking up Deng.


Now why wasn't that the primary matchup on Deng from the start of the series? Honestly, I think we're a little lucky it took Riley four games to discover that Posey should start and defend Deng.


----------



## eymang

BS, their defender was in the restricted area.


----------



## truebluefan

Mourning dunks. 23-16


----------



## truebluefan

Deng finally scores. 23-18


----------



## LuolDeng

Wade is such a *****, misses an ordinary jumper and flails all over the place like he was fouled.


----------



## truebluefan

noc blocked by Zo ahh it was haslem.


----------



## truebluefan

LOL Walker lost the ball on a layup.


----------



## LuolDeng

What The **** How Is That Not A Foul On Posey?


----------



## truebluefan

Wade scores on the offensive rebound


----------



## truebluefan

Noc for the three. 25-21


----------



## ChiBron

Nice response by Noce. The previous 3 times he touched the ball not much happened.


----------



## truebluefan

Gordon is fouled. 

FTA good
FTA good 25-23


----------



## theanimal23

Noce is getting owned.

Gordon attacking the rim. I like his change in philosphy this series. Keep going to the rim.


----------



## LuolDeng

Buzzer beater...not what we needed there.


----------



## truebluefan

Walker hits a long three at the buzzer. Damn!!! 

28-23 after 1.


----------



## theanimal23

Duhon is smart. Foul tog ive.


----------



## ChiBron

And Gordon leaving time on the clock hurts us again :sigh:. He'll never learn.


----------



## theanimal23

Walker hits a 3 at the buzzer to end the 1st between the 3pt line and half court


----------



## mizenkay

puke. how i hate antoine walker.


----------



## truebluefan

Up until that long three, I was going to say miami played very well but the bulls still in the game. 

I can still say that. Down by five but one would think Bulls were down more.


----------



## truebluefan

Miami 50%, Bulls 38%

Wallace and Hinrich on the bench with two fouls each. 

Miami 15 rebounds bulls 12.


----------



## truebluefan

Mourning with the jump hook 3-23


----------



## Sham

It was truly hilarious to see Wade isolated on Malik Allen, take the jumpshot, shoot it long, and try and sell the foul call in mid air by kicking his legs out. Malik didn't even leave the ground. A no call. Wade got up slowly, pouting. 

That was fun. Really really fun.


----------



## theanimal23

Take out MAlik, put in PJ


----------



## truebluefan

Kapono fouls noc

Thabo throws the ball away.


----------



## LuolDeng

Nice turnover Thabo.


----------



## ChiBron

Not a good lineup on the floor right now.


----------



## eymang

Thabo you idiot, put that in


----------



## TripleDouble

Refs looking to extend the series.


----------



## LuolDeng

How about we put in a real big man to guard Zo?


----------



## theanimal23

Dammit Thabo. SHOOT THE BALL. Get some confidence.


----------



## truebluefan

Noc fouls Mourning. 

FTA no good. 
FTA good 31-23


----------



## LuolDeng

Please get Malik Allen out of this game.


----------



## truebluefan

Hinrich with the 3! 31-26


----------



## truebluefan

Wade offensive foul. Way to go Andres!


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk! Finally.


----------



## theanimal23

Nice Tip Malik


----------



## theanimal23

Noce!


----------



## truebluefan

Noc misses a layup. 

Shaq offensive foul.


----------



## ChiBron

Back to Back off. fouls by Shaq and Wade. And both right calls.


----------



## LuolDeng

What the hell are you whining for Shaq? You elbowed him in the mouth


----------



## truebluefan

Wallace way off on a shot


----------



## theanimal23

I don't know why Miami doesn't have the ability to understand an Elbow to the Face is an offensive foul


----------



## LuolDeng

Missing some open looks.


----------



## ChiBron

Miami looks awful. If we ever start playing good ball in this game we should be able to run away with it.


----------



## theanimal23

Gotta give Ben credit. I don't know how he takes those.


----------



## mizenkay

ben wallace is one tough *mofo!*


----------



## truebluefan

SPMJ said:


> Miami looks awful. If we ever start playing good ball in this game we should be able to run away with it.


I agree. We are missing our chance early on. We are shooting awful and Deng has not showed up to play, yet.


----------



## Sham

Thabo just offensively out of sync again. I guess that's him done for the game. Duhon, Hinrich and Gorodn can hold down the remaining guard minutes.


----------



## McBulls

mizenkay said:


> ben wallace is one tough *mofo!*


One advantage of being 7 foot tall is that Shaq's elbow hits you in the chest instead of the mouth when he throws it. This has been a heroic series by Wallace. He's earning his pay this month.


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq moving pick. His second foul


----------



## truebluefan

Gordon for 3. 31-29


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq with the layup 33-29


----------



## truebluefan

Kapono with the foul. Thats 3


----------



## truebluefan

We cant throw the ball in the ocean...


----------



## ChiBron

Need to milk BG while he's hot. Nobody else looks ready to contribute on offense.


----------



## LuolDeng

Not hitting our jumpers at all right now


----------



## truebluefan

No foul?? Gordon was fouled on the break.


----------



## ChiBron

Ugh . Deng can be so soft sometimes.


----------



## truebluefan

Walker fta good
fta no good


----------



## truebluefan

Deng offensive reb and scores.


----------



## RoRo

nice dribble by thabo :O


----------



## theanimal23

Thabo looking very crappy on O, but good enough on D.


----------



## ChiBron

Does not look like Miami wants to be here right now. Can we show the killer instinct and finish 'em off? When will Kirk and Deng start contributing?


----------



## theanimal23

I'm liking this. I wish we could play better, but I can't complain so far. I know we can play better, and hopefully we'll do that when it counts the most and pull away like a race car.


----------



## truebluefan

34-31. 

Bulls shooting 31% yet are down by 3. If we were shooting better we would have a nice lead on the Heat. 

If we can shoot better we have a good chance of winning the game and get a sweep. Miami is shooing 51% yet is ahead by just 3 pts!


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq dunks.


----------



## truebluefan

Deng hits! Good.


----------



## LuolDeng

Ben Wallace is possibly the only person on our entire roster than can attempt to guard Shaq.


----------



## truebluefan

Brown fouls shaq. 

FTA no good
FTA no good


----------



## truebluefan

Hinrich for three! 36-36


----------



## LuolDeng

Oh. My. God.

Thabo doesn't touch Wade, but he spazzes out in midair and gets the call.


----------



## truebluefan

Thabo with this 3rd foul. 

Wade fta good
fta good


----------



## RoRo

PJ Brown is sick!


----------



## ChiBron

PJ with the acrobatic finish


----------



## truebluefan

Brown with the banker and is fouled! LOL 

Oneal with his 3rd foul

FTA no good 38-38


----------



## LuolDeng

Noooooooo Malik Allen is back


----------



## truebluefan

Brown fouls Zo. 3:35

FTA by Zo no good. 
FTA no good. 

Shaq and zo are 1-9 at the line


----------



## truebluefan

Wade scores 40-38


----------



## truebluefan

Hinrich wasnt fouled?


----------



## ChiBron

Dammit Noce make an open shot.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls 35%, Miami 53%

Bulls being out rebounded by 7.


----------



## truebluefan

We cannot allow Miami to make a run to close out the period.


----------



## LuolDeng

Noc is looking ugly on O.

Gotta close the half strong. This is a huge couple of minutes.


----------



## Sham

Someone give Malik Allen a Tommy Point.


----------



## truebluefan

Was that deng that scored?


----------



## ChiBron

Malik :sigh:


----------



## truebluefan

Zo scores and is fouled. 

FTA good.


----------



## mizenkay

ben's MOM!!!


yay!


:cheer:

we're praying too, mom. discipline. focus. win!!!


----------



## truebluefan

Deng scores 43-42 Heat


----------



## LuolDeng

I love you Deng.


----------



## truebluefan

Zo scores again.


----------



## ChiBron

Deng's got it going now.


----------



## Sham

Yvonne Gordon, shut up. No one in Britain other than me knows who Ben is. Don't lie about this.


----------



## dirtyjerzz

I see that Ben got his moms teeth fixed. Thats nice. I remember seeing her somewhere after the UConn win and it looked like she had a beat up picket fence in her mouth.


----------



## ChiBron

Noce :laugh:

7 of 9 Gordon's 9 FGA have been 3pters.


----------



## truebluefan

Noc fouled by Zo. 

FTA no good. 
FTA good 45-43


----------



## LuolDeng

Finish Strong


----------



## truebluefan

Wade air ball. He is 2-8 but has 7 assists.


----------



## ChiBron

LOL BG again goes too early. Heat will now have 5 seconds to score.


----------



## truebluefan

Gordon fouled! 5.7 seconds left

FTA no good. 
FTA good 45-44


----------



## LuolDeng

What a ****ing stupid end to the half.

IDIOTS


----------



## ChiBron

That Wade basket is on Gordon.


----------



## truebluefan

wade scores with the layup and is fouled. 

FTA good 48-44

Halftime.


----------



## theanimal23

I'll take it with us having two very bad plays to end each quarter.


----------



## LuolDeng

Not what we needed.

Should have been down 1, that's just stupid.


----------



## RoRo

30% shooting but only down 4. let's get our game togeather and finish this!


----------



## truebluefan

Nocioni is killing us! 1-7. He does have 3 rebounds and 1 steal.


----------



## Sham

Dwyane Wade just said the Bulls aren't missing any shots. Hmmm. Apart from the 64%'s worth that they missed, sure.


----------



## BullsAttitude

1st half analysis

Too much scoring inside from the Heat, that is where the majority of their points have came from, we need to shut the inside down a lot better in the 2nd half.

Wade says we are knocking down our shots? Really, at 36%? I wonder what happens if we do start hitting our shots?

We have to get Deng on more cuts in the 2nd half, he started to play better towards the end of the half. We just have to keep fighting.

Heat also have doubled us up at the line, that is in part to the help from the refs.


----------



## Chops

Wade was talking out of his *** on that interview. He said they would have a bigger lead if the Bulls weren't making all of their shots. 36%??


----------



## Sham

Beat you both. :bananallama:


----------



## eymang

Who else is sick of hearing about Wade's rustiness. The Bulls shut him down everytime anyways


----------



## Frankensteiner

I think officianting has been pretty horrible. We're driving to the basket and not getting any calls despite drawing contact. 

Plus, Malik Allen is terrible.

But if we're shooting 36% to their 54%, and we're only down by 4, it's not too bad at this point.


----------



## BullsAttitude

Frankensteiner said:


> I think officianting has been pretty horrible. We're driving to the basket and not getting any calls despite drawing contact.
> 
> Plus, Malik Allen is terrible.
> 
> But if we're shooting 36% to their 54%, and we're only down by 4, it's not too bad at this point.


Agreement there, on one play, Nocioni received a pass on the left side of the basket, major contact by Posey, nothing called. Heat come down, miss the shot, while the ball was in the air, Wade shoved off BIG TIME to get the rebound and the putback.

The calls on the Heat is the ones that are obvious, they have to call. But I'll take being down 4 and only shooting 36%, while they have gone to the line 10 more times than us.


----------



## Sham

Malik Allen's not supposed to be some defensive guru. They're not palying him because they want to. He's won two hustle rebounds, so at leats he's trying. He just can't play defense.


----------



## eymang

LOL I thought Noc was going to come up to the booth. 'Who is this chocoalte faced man sitting in middle of court?'


----------



## ballerkingn

Yeah the refs have not been of much help,when we have been attacking thus far.If we got certian calls i feel should have been made,we would be up.Also having 3 fouls on Ben is big.1 of those shouldn't be a foul,on the charging call,which was BS.Now i don't want to blame the refs,because they haven't been that bad,but they surely haven't been helping and i wish when they did give us FT's we could make them.I still think our time is now to take the heat,Wade isnt wade today,and where only down 4 we can come back and win this game,"IF" the refs give us the calls we should get,and we keep making our 3's,and we have to hit our ft's.NOC and gordan shouldn't be missing FT's at all,no excuse for that.


----------



## truebluefan

Gordon with a long two


----------



## Bullsky

Wow. The Body didn't play as many minutes as I thought. Miami will regret not putting us away.


----------



## truebluefan

Brown scores. Game tied


----------



## truebluefan

Wade scores on a layup.


----------



## ChiBron

And the clank fest continues...


----------



## truebluefan

Williams for three


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq for two in close. 55-48


----------



## LuolDeng

Still just throwing up bricks.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls 35%

Deng is blocked.


----------



## LuolDeng

Down 7, garbage start to the half.


----------



## JRose5

Shooting 36%, wow.

Need a bucket quick, they're leavin the door open.


----------



## truebluefan

Deng offensive rebound and scores.


----------



## latifovich

wow deng alone in the paint, reb and easy two


----------



## truebluefan

Hinirch missed an open 3.


----------



## truebluefan

Haslem hits. 57-50


----------



## ChiBron

We don't deserve to win this game. Miami is trying their best to lose and we respond to that with a pathetic effort.


----------



## LuolDeng

Hinrich misses a WIDE OPEN three. Ugh.


----------



## TripleDouble

The Heat are really not a very good team. The Bulls are playing horrible and they're still in the game.


----------



## truebluefan

Wild shot by Gordon.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving

Just to echo what has already been said about the refs

I turn on the game and Payton pushes Gordon and a second later Wallace gets his 3rd foul.

I knew this would happen though. 

Anyone else having flashbacks of the Riley Knicks abusing the Bulls in the 90's cause that was all they had was the ultra physical game - and they got away with it then too.


----------



## theanimal23

WTF was BG doing on that layup


----------



## truebluefan

Deng fouled by Posey. 

FTA good. 57-51
FTA good 57-52


----------



## ChiBron

TripleDouble said:


> The Heat are really not a very good team. The Bulls are playing horrible and they're still in the game.


Exactly. Any other playoff team would've been up 20+ right now.


----------



## truebluefan

Wade is fouled.

FTA good 
FTA good 59-52


----------



## McBulls

Wade gets a prototypical wade foul driving to the basket running into HInrich.


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq blocks Brown. Out of bounds to Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan

Wade fouled again.


----------



## ChiBron

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Just to echo what has already been said about the refs
> 
> I turn on the game and Payton pushes Gordon and a second later Wallace gets his 3rd foul.
> 
> I knew this would happen though.
> 
> Anyone else having flashbacks of the Riley Knicks abusing the Bulls in the 90's cause that was all they had was the ultra physical game - and they got away with it then too.


The refs have nothing to do with our pathetic shooting %. If anything we are lucky to not be down by 20+ right now.


----------



## truebluefan

Wade is clobbered. Hinrich has his 4th foul.


----------



## TripleDouble

D Wade + refs time.


----------



## McBulls

Refs taking over the game. Apparently the NBA wants this series to continue.


----------



## LuolDeng

Haha here come the refs to ****ing suck Wade's dong.


----------



## truebluefan

FTA good. 
FTA no good. 

Duhon in for Hinrich


----------



## truebluefan

Gordon with the layup. 60-54


----------



## truebluefan

Duhon for the 3. Bulls down 3.


----------



## LuolDeng

Nice hoop BG - take over!


----------



## ChiBron

Somebody made a jump shot!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq for two in close. 62-57


----------



## truebluefan

Deng for two. 62-59


----------



## LuolDeng

DUHON TREY.

Let's go Bulls, D UP


----------



## theanimal23

BG has got to keep attacking the rim

Keep it up guys. Just keep it close.


----------



## JRose5

Heyyy someone hit a jumpshot.


----------



## LuolDeng

Deng drains it.

Gotta keep bringing the D.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving

SPMJ said:


> The refs have nothing to do with our pathetic shooting %. If anything we are lucky to not be down by 20+ right now.


Even Hubie Brown mentioned that the Heat are grabbing Jersey's during shots and hacking the Bulls and getting no calls.

True the Bulls are missing wide open shots that should be making, so it's still on them, I agree with that.


----------



## eymang

We should be more physical with Wade and exploit that shoulder. I wonder if Stern gave Skiles a call before the series or something


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls 35%. Miami 51%

Bulls now have 9 offensive rebounds. Down by 3 on total rebounds. 

Gordon 18. Deng 16.


----------



## JRose5

3 point game after the Bull's horrid shooting display is a good sign.


----------



## truebluefan

Nocioni hits! 62-61


----------



## JRose5

"We are growing up, we have more experience on the playoff"
- Nocioni

Haha, that guy's awesome.


----------



## truebluefan

miami crowd is quiet. 

Deng scores, Bulls lead! 63-62


----------



## LuolDeng

Nice bucket Noc.

LETS GO D


----------



## mizenkay

i just love nocioni's voice.

and kirk sounds like elvis.



hang tough and start making shots and we can WIN THIS THING!!


----------



## truebluefan

Haslem with the foul on the offensive rebound attempt.


----------



## ChiBron

Firt lead of the day. This is unbelievable. We're barely shooting 37%.


----------



## LuolDeng

There it is, Bulls lead.


----------



## truebluefan

Zo in for Shaq.


----------



## truebluefan

Wade is fouled. Duhon


----------



## truebluefan

Payton charge.


----------



## truebluefan

Deng hits! 65-62 Bulls


----------



## ChiBron

Deng can't miss again.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls 37%, Heat 49%.


----------



## theanimal23

Hopefully this is a start of a big run


----------



## truebluefan

SPMJ said:


> Deng can't miss again.


i want to see Nocioni join him! He is 2-8.


----------



## LuolDeng

Luol is just awesome.


----------



## JRose5

Getting hot again, put the damn pedal down now.


----------



## mizenkay

_here we go!!_


----------



## truebluefan

Walker misses a wild 3, Wade rebounds and scores.


----------



## truebluefan

Posey fouls Deng. 

Bulls ball. 

Noc misses....


----------



## JRose5

Bulls were 1-11 in that stretch there, playing a step behind, and only trailed by what, 8 or so?
If the Heat had any killer instinct left, that should have been a 20 point lead and probably the game.


----------



## truebluefan

Duhon with the three! 68-64


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls made a 16-4 run!


----------



## ChiBron

Finally we use the clock on the final possession of the game. Big shot by Duhon.


----------



## LuolDeng

Let's close a quarter strong for the first time.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls 38%, Miami 47%.


----------



## theanimal23

Lay it all on the line guys for 12 more minutes


----------



## LuolDeng

Woooooooooo, big trey from Du.

And they didn't hit a buzzer beater!


----------



## JRose5

Duhon! Keeps the crowd quiet.
4 point lead going into the 4th, they have to come out with the energy they played with in the last 4 minutes of the 3rd and cut their throats.


----------



## theanimal23

LuolDeng said:


> Woooooooooo, big trey from Du.
> 
> And they didn't hit a buzzer beater!


Imagine if they never had those two buzzer ending plays


----------



## Chops

If the Bullies can start the 4th with some solid defense and string together some baskets, the Heat are ready to hit the beach. They are waiting to lose.


----------



## mizenkay

ok. it really cracks me up when they do the PCD song and make it look like skiles is lip-synching along.


:laugh:



big shot by mr. big shot duhon there.



_twelve. more. minutes._


----------



## LuolDeng

Let's go Bulls. Finish off these last 12 minutes, play like it's a game 7.


----------



## theanimal23

First five minutes of the 4th are huge. It will dictate momentum and the direction of the game.


----------



## truebluefan

Mourning dunks


----------



## truebluefan

Wallace fouled by Zo. 

FTA no good. 
FTA good!


----------



## truebluefan

Wade for three.


----------



## JRose5

Nice pass. Poor defense by Mourning.


----------



## LuolDeng

Pick the D back up boys


----------



## truebluefan

Noc for three. 72-68


----------



## ChiBron

NOCE! Abt time Noce.


----------



## truebluefan

Mourning fouled by Noc. Good foul. Zo was going to dunk

fta no good
fta no good!!!


----------



## JRose5

Mourning misses them both, 4 point lead.


----------



## truebluefan

Deng with a wild shot. Wallace fouled on the rebound attempt by posey. 

Bulls ball. 

Wow! Noc with the long two falling backwards


----------



## eymang

Noc! Red would've gone crazy over that


----------



## truebluefan

Mourning for 2.


----------



## ChiBron

Noce :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan

Gordon scores! 76-70

8:19


----------



## theanimal23

Man. Key Shots. 9 more minutes guys


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls 40% finally.


----------



## mizenkay

yes. yes. yes.

we've taken the crowd right out of it.


----------



## eymang

TICK TOCK TICK TOCK Heat fans


----------



## kulaz3000

Deng with another big game with 20 and 10...


----------



## truebluefan

Wade, nice move. 76-72


----------



## kulaz3000

I'll also like to add we've only committed 3 turnovers so far..


----------



## truebluefan

Wallace fouled by Zo. 

FTA good. 77-72
FTA good again! 78-72


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq missed in close.


----------



## truebluefan

Kapono hits a 3.


----------



## theanimal23

WTH guys.


----------



## LuolDeng

How was that not a walk on Haslem?!?!?!


----------



## JRose5

Haha shut up and sit down Mourning.


Wallace hits them both.


----------



## truebluefan

Ben is breaking down the defense, he needs to take some floaters in close. Deng missed his last shot in close.


----------



## theanimal23

Why can't we make layups?


----------



## truebluefan

SPMJ said:


> Deng's too soft around the basket. How many layups has he now blown in this game?


too many.


----------



## ChiBron

Deng's too soft around the basket. How many layups has he now blown in this game?


----------



## kulaz3000

SPMJ said:


> Deng's too soft around the basket. How many layups has he now blown in this game?


His actually our best finisher around the basket.


----------



## truebluefan

Gordon blocked by Shaq with the layup attempt


----------



## truebluefan

Posey gets his 16th rebound.


----------



## LuolDeng

Where's the foul on the Gordon drive?

You can bet your *** that's a foul if it's Wade.


----------



## ChiBron

How the hell is that not a foul??


----------



## truebluefan

offensive foul, wade.


----------



## truebluefan

Wallace misses a hook shot


----------



## JRose5

Wade and Shaq both mug Gordon, then Wade complains that it was out of bounds on him..
Haha wow.


----------



## ChiBron

Should've shot it Kirk.


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq is fouled. Gordon

FTA no good. Wow, awful
FTA no good. 

78-75 Bulls.


----------



## Bullsky

Great defense by Kirk on Wade.


----------



## truebluefan

Come on Bulls!!


----------



## truebluefan

Posey steals, Gordon fouls him in back court.


----------



## ChiBron

Their FT shooting these last 2 games man...just WOW.


----------



## JRose5

Damn, Noc was open.. I'd take an open Nocioni jumper over a Wallace hook shot.


----------



## RoRo

that's a crap call.


----------



## truebluefan

Posey FTA Clear path foul...good. 78-76. 
FTA good 78-77

Heat ball.


----------



## LuolDeng

Clear path foul.

Gonna lose the lead right here.


----------



## ChiBron

Gordon's got that jumper coming off the curl. He needs to shoot it. We can't start passing up shots now.


----------



## TripleDouble

LOL at these refs. Are they really the best the NBA can find?


----------



## truebluefan

Bad pass by Haslem to Shaq. Bulls ball


----------



## McBulls

#18 M. Wunderlich, #7 B. Fryer, #49 T. Washington

Good to remember the names of refs who are sent by the NBA to throw a game.


----------



## truebluefan

Wallace tips ball in from noc miss.


----------



## truebluefan

4.30 80-77 

Noc misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq fouled by Wallace. 

Ball to Miami


----------



## ChiBron

Huge put back by Wallace.


----------



## truebluefan

Deng steals a wade pass, good and fouled by Wade!!!

FTA no good. 82-77


----------



## truebluefan

wow Kapono misses a wild layup


----------



## ChiBron

Deng takes it HARD at last!!


----------



## truebluefan

3:17 Heat ball.


----------



## mizenkay

*leon deng!*


that was great.

come on bulls. come on!!


----------



## ChiBron

And that's why we signed Wallace. Completely altered Kapono's shot.


----------



## JRose5

Deng! Played that perfectly, the steal and the finish.


----------



## ChiBron

Boy Kirk's played a terrible offensive game today. Gordon needs to stop passing the ball to him.


----------



## truebluefan

SPMJ said:


> Boy Kirk's played a terrible offensive game today. Gordon needs to stop passing the ball to him.


I agree. And stop passing to Nocioni as well. Its Deng and Gordon from here on out!


----------



## kulaz3000

This is it everyone. The last 3 mintues is when it all happens..


----------



## truebluefan

hinrich with a steal, loses ball, Wade fouls! His fifth.


----------



## truebluefan

Gordon fta good. 83-77
FTA good 84-77


----------



## ChiBron

Defense has been great the last 5 minutes. Super steal by Kirk.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls defense has been outstanding at the right time!

Wade for two.


----------



## BeZerker2008

Here they go again Hack-a-Wallace.


----------



## truebluefan

LOL Wallace ran away from the defender, but gets fouled anyway. 

FTA Good!!! 85-79
FTA good 86-79


----------



## ChiBron

That was funny :lol:


----------



## BeZerker2008

Big Ben, Making them pay!


----------



## truebluefan

Shaq misses in close. 

Noc fouled on the fast break, barely misses layup. 

Wallace was fouled at the other end. 

FTA good! 87-79
FTA good! 88-79

Hinrich steals


----------



## BeZerker2008

Someone start bringing out the Broom!


----------



## truebluefan

We will win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls steal again! Deng...


----------



## McBulls

Don't foul the Body!


----------



## tweedy

Hey look, Ben can shoot.


----------



## truebluefan

heat steal haslem misses in close...Miami choked


----------



## eymang

An eymang production


----------



## ChiBron

It's Over!!


----------



## jnrjr79

Sweep baby!


----------



## mizenkay

like watching a dying star collapse in on itself, ladies and gentlemen, the miami heat.

oh. ha. ha. ha. ha.

one. minute. remaining.


----------



## truebluefan

Gordon fta good
FTA good 90-79


----------



## JRose5

Hahaha

And the arena starts to clear out.

Get out the brooms!


----------



## Dean the Master

Nice! Bulls won the serious against Miami. Way to go!


----------



## truebluefan

quick someone post an image of a big broom. No one has done what the bulls have done in 61 years!!


----------



## souleater

sweep baby!!!!!!!!!!:cheers: :yay: :clap2: :lol: :lol: :clap2: :cheers:


----------



## Chops

OT... Scottie Pippen's wife is ****in hot!


----------



## BeZerker2008

Bring on Detroit, it's going be a heck of a series.


----------



## JRose5

Man that was a great steal Kirk had on Wade.
Just picked his pocket.

And how bout Wallace on the free throw line?
Completely defeats Riley's lame Hack-a-Wallace plan.


----------



## ChiBron




----------



## truebluefan

Wade and Shaq are out of the game. Riley concedes


----------



## ballerkingn

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IN your face,ESPN,FOX SPORTS,CNN sports,And sorry but HEAT FANS.All of you doubted the bulls and we swept ya'll.All of yous can kiss all bulls fans asses for a year YESSSS!


----------



## truebluefan

SPMJ said:


>


LOL thanks!!


----------



## truebluefan

allen for two! 92-79


----------



## kulaz3000

I love my Bulls!!

I give ALOT of credit to Ben Wallace. What gutty free throw shooting!

WOW!

Bring on the PISTONS!! Now thats a real rivalry..


----------



## ChiBron

17 Heat turnovers to our 5. 80% from the FT line compared to their 48%. That's how we won this game despite shooting 37%.


----------



## mizenkay

_*sweep!*_



i am so damn proud of this team right now. 

well done, men. well done.

_miami with the white flag of surrender!_




:yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## ballerkingn

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IN your face,ESPN,FOX SPORTS,CNN sports,And sorry but HEAT FANS.All of you doubted the bulls and we swept ya'll.All of yous can kiss all bulls fans asses for a year YESSSS!


----------



## truebluefan

ITs over!!!! Bulls embarrass the Champs

You bet the second city is back!

we are back!!


----------



## ChiBron

*Pistons in 7*


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Wade is a good four inches taller then Gordon.

So, I guess it's a rivalry now, huh?


----------



## theanimal23

Screw Miami
Screw their Fans
Screw the Refs (last year's title run)
Screw ESPN

Go Bulls








No one gave us a chance


----------



## yodurk

Woohoo! Someone needs to start an official "time to eat crow" thread for all the analyst doubters out there. (I'm thinking of Tim Legler, Charles Barkley, Bill Walton...)


----------



## TripleDouble

As much as I dislike Wade on the court, he seems to be a pretty classy guy. He was the only one giving the Bulls any credit earlier in the series and then afterwards he didn't run and hide.


----------



## nitric

Player of the Game : Ben Wallace :lol:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

SPMJ said:


>


What goes around comes around. Karma.
But anyway, great series, you guys have a right to be happy, you guys were better. Period. Good luck vs Detroit, you guys beat them and you guys have a good shot at makin the finals


----------



## kulaz3000

TwinkieTowers said:


> Wade is a good four inches taller then Gordon.
> 
> So, I guess it's a rivalry now, huh?


Rivalrys don't consists of sweeps. I think we just closed any form of a rivalry between those two teams infact. Plus, the Shaq era of Miami is going to dramatically change. The whole team is going to be different next year.


----------



## Headfake98

TwinkieTowers said:


> Wade is a good four inches taller then Gordon.
> 
> So, I guess it's a rivalry now, huh?


Nah man, Shaq said we had to do something first. Obviously just killing them the entire year wasn't good enough. I can only hope the Shaq-Diesel realises we have their number now.


----------



## narek

I love Ben Wallace.


----------



## kulaz3000

Dwyane Wade said:


> What goes around comes around. Karma.
> But anyway, great series, you guys have a right to be happy, you guys were better. Period. Good luck vs Detroit, you guys beat them and you guys have a good shot at makin the finals


This series had nothing to do with "Karma", it had everything to do with the better team winning as is always with any competition.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

WHAT A GAME!! Soooo happy  Time to walk around campus in my Bulls Jersey haha.. not that I didn't do it before this game, but now it's even sweeter.


----------



## mizenkay

yodurk said:


> Woohoo! Someone needs to start an official "time to eat crow" thread for all the analyst doubters out there. (I'm thinking of Tim Legler, Charles Barkley, Bill Walton...)














_ha!!!_


not even hollinger can believe the bulls SWEPT THE HEAT!

oh, i like saying that...SWEEEEP!

EDIT: animal23 beat me to it with both charts. wow. only bucher and hollinger picked the bulls. all those other guys just look like :clown:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

kulaz3000 said:


> This series had nothing to do with "Karma", it had everything to do with the better team winning as is always with any competition.


Im not talking about the series, im talking about putting the sweep upt and stuff, but then again it is your forum, and i cant say none of the memebers in the HEat forum said anything last year once we won


----------



## transplant

Wow! What a wonderful day!:clap2:


----------



## nitric

WE shot less than 40% and still won, wow it says something about this team. BRING ON DA PISTONS :clap:


----------



## McBulls

TwinkieTowers said:


> So, I guess it's a rivalry now, huh?


I'm afraid not. The Heat are cooked. I'd be surprised to see them in the playoffs next year.

Zo, Shaq, Walker, Payton and Jones will be one year older next year. Three will probably retire.
Posey and Kapono are free agents. One of them will probably end up elsewhere.
And still the team will be well over the luxury tax threshold.
Riley will probably retire or go back to the front office.

This was the end of the good old days for the Heat for a long time. The price they paid for a win-now title.


----------



## Sham

yodurk said:


> Woohoo! Someone needs to start an official "time to eat crow" thread for all the analyst doubters out there. (I'm thinking of Tim Legler, Charles Barkley, Bill Walton...)



I'm on it later. Right now, the Official Sombrero thread is being created.


----------



## mizenkay

Dwyane Wade said:


> Im not talking about the series, im talking about putting the sweep upt and stuff, but then again it is your forum, and i cant say none of the memebers in the HEat forum said anything last year once we won




please. we swept you. i don't think anyone has been "disrespecting" if that's what you're implying. we bulls fans know it's not really over till that last buzzer sounds. so...

_karma schmarma._

bulls outplayed, outhustled and plain just wanted it more. 

and yes, we are going to enjoy this!


----------



## theanimal23

Don't give Bucher credit. His reason was that they were hurt. Screw him.


----------



## yodurk

Double post.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

mizenkay said:


> please. we swept you. i don't think anyone has been "disrespecting" it that's what you're implying. we bulls fans know it's not really over till that last buzzer sounds. so...
> 
> _karma schmarma._
> 
> bulls outplayed, outhustled and plain just wanted it more.
> 
> and yes, we are going to enjoy this!


Only an ignorant person would say that you guys werent a better team then us, we did not match up with you at all. You guys should the championship composure.
Anyway, Good luck vs Detroit, it'll really be interesting and should be fun.


----------



## jimmy

wooooooooooo!!!!!!!!

Go Bulls

:clap2: :cheers: :yay: :twave: :rock: :rbanana: :worship:  :greatjob:


----------



## King Joseus

*2007 Playoffs: Jersey W-L*
*Hinrich*: 1-0
*Gordon*: 1-0
*Deng*: 1-0
*Nocioni*: 1-0

:biggrin:


----------



## yodurk

Dwyane Wade said:


> Only an ignorant person would say that you guys werent a better team then us, we did not match up with you at all. You guys should the championship composure.
> Anyway, Good luck vs Detroit, it'll really be interesting and should be fun.


Classy. 

At the very least, I'll give the Heat credit for being gracious losers at the end. Dwayne Wade is a stand up guy and was there to congratulate our guys. Not a fan of Riley, Walker, or Mourning, but they were there too. Although not surprisingly, I didn't see Shaq dishing out the handshakes.


----------



## chibul




----------



## WestHighHawk

*I LOVE THIS TEAM!!!!* :yay:

And Big Ben definitely earned his money today :worthy:


----------



## mizenkay

hilarious. ben wallace and ben gordon on the nba tv postgame, at the very end as an aside, big ben says to little ben: _had to bail you out with those free-throws. _


:laugh:


smiles and good feelings all around.

missed skiles postgame. i'm sure they'll replay it.


----------



## narek

mizenkay said:


> hilarious. ben wallace and ben gordon on the nba tv postgame, at the very end as an aside, big ben says to little ben: _had to bail you out with those free-throws. _
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> 
> smiles and good feelings all around.
> 
> missed skiles postgame. i'm sure they'll replay it.


They were cute. :biggrin: 

And Skiles said tonight they're celebrating, but they intended to go on to another series. He's happy, but focused.

And Pat Riley was very gracious in defeat.


----------



## Nocioni




----------



## BullsAttitude

When Wallace was hitting 7 straight free throws, I was celebrating. Being a fan for 20 years, this feeling was great to move on. 

I will call this season a success now, but it's not done, we can win against Detroit, we can make it to the Finals. 

Anything is possible!!!!!!!!!

GO BULLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ViciousFlogging

_This team is fun to root for._


----------



## PowerWoofer

Bulls win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!

:bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: 

I'll post comments and thoughts later. Bulls SWEEP! Big Ben was great down the stretch. Great win!

GO BULLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ViciousFlogging

on a related note, I'm sure glad I don't have to watch Posey running around with his mouthpiece hanging out anymore. I don't know why, but that really annoyed me.


----------



## mizenkay

_*Bulldozed!*_

ESPN game story



_MIAMI (AP) -- The Chicago Bulls swept the defending NBA champion Miami Heat out of the playoffs, winning a postseason series for the first time since the Michael Jordan era.

Ben Gordon scored 24 points, Luol Deng had 22 points and 11 rebounds and Chicago beat Miami 92-79 Sunday in Game 4 to finish off their first-round Eastern Conference series.* The Bulls, who will face Detroit in the second round, became the first team to oust a defending champion in the opening playoff series since Phoenix did it to San Antonio in 2000.*

The coach of that Suns team? Scott Skiles, who coaches the Bulls now -- and who put together a plan that simply befuddled Miami all series long.

"It's an accomplishment," Skiles said. "We're in a funny position here. We want to enjoy it. It was great. We played well. We played hard all four games. We deserved to win -- but we want to keep playing. ... We know what we're facing now. We want to keep moving on."_


----------



## theanimal23

This was Thabo's series, will Detroit be Tyrus'?

Du was a good stabilizer. If he can just improve his shot slighty-so over the offseason, he will become an incredible backup pg. He is good as it is, but he would be very valuable.

The key to this series was Deng showing up and really arriving at a budding star. He played well throughout the entire series. BG started to drive consistantly. Kirk was just the steady hand. His D was great. Noce, solid, albeit some head-scratchign plays. But the Vets, Big Ben and PJ were the biggest X factors. Everyone played a key role, but those two really showed us why Pax made his moves.

Kudos to the team in the beginning to stabilize the game without needing a TO.


----------



## T.Shock

Sorry couldn't be here for the game, but my thoughts are this...

- Bulls simply wanted it more. Heat shot better, outrebounded us in the 1st half, but the Bulls played smarter, hustled after every ball, etc.

- Deng and Gordon are quickly becoming our 1-2 punch. Both averaged over 25 a game in the series. 

- I think the final 2 plays before Wade/Shaq came out symbolized the series. Bulls with a 9 pt lead, 1:30 left, still a chance left. Wade nonchalantly lets Hinrich just take the ball from him and then throws the next pass right to Deng. Just lazy, careless basketball. 

So glad the Bulls shut up everybody including

Chris Sheridan
Jon Barry
Tim Legler
Charles Barkley
Marc Stein
Chad Ford
Heat fans
some posters on this forum

Anyways, great day. Can't wait to face the Pistons.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Now THIS is a Bulls game thread!


Lets carry this momentum through the rest of the playoffs and in to next season.

410+ posts?

OUTSTANDING!


----------



## ChiBron

Found this on another board :lol:


----------



## PowerWoofer

SPMJ said:


> Found this on another board :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Very nice.


----------



## JeremyB0001

theanimal23 said:


> This was Thabo's series, will Detroit be Tyrus'?


I hope so. I'm concerned that after sitting until garbage time today, he might've lost his spot in the rotation to Malik.


----------



## PowerWoofer

JeremyB0001 said:


> I hope so. I'm concerned that after sitting until garbage time today, he might've lost his spot in the rotation to Malik.


No, I think Skiles just played Malik during parts of the game, because both Big Ben and P.J. were in foul trouble during those parts. I know that Malik isn't the best Shaq defender, but playing TT in that situation would have been like playing Chandler last year: very hard to watch! 

Plus, Noce can't do it. Sweetney would have been killed by Shaq, and no one else was available. So you go by best player available off the bench in that situation.


----------



## narek




----------



## narek




----------



## T.Shock

SPMJ said:


> Found this on another board :lol:


Skiles: Kirk! Grab a broom and get to work. 

No slouching on this team.


----------



## mizenkay

oh that pic with the brooms is hilarious!

here's the official TNT gone fishin one for the heats











lol at fidel castro bobbing in the ocean.


----------



## JeremyB0001

PowerWoofer said:


> No, I think Skiles just played Malik during parts of the game, because both Big Ben and P.J. were in foul trouble during those parts. I know that Malik isn't the best Shaq defender, but playing TT in that situation would have been like playing Chandler last year: very hard to watch!
> 
> Plus, Noce can't do it. Sweetney would have been killed by Shaq, and no one else was available. So you go by best player available off the bench in that situation.


Good post. You're probably right. Funny how the tables have turned: I'm probably being overly negative while you're the voice of reason.

Love the pictures with Skiles.


----------



## PowerWoofer

JeremyB0001 said:


> Good post. You're probably right. *Funny how the tables have turned: I'm probably being overly negative while you're the voice of reason.*
> 
> Love the pictures with Skiles.


So you're surprised? :biggrin:

I also think those pics are great, and the gone fishin' pics have all been really good as well. Props to whoever's been making those pics (plus the TNT one, as well).


----------



## Nu_Omega

What a glorious day for Chicago basketball, we won despite shooting 38% from the field. Big ben making 7 out 8 FTA, CLUTCH baby! BULL-DOZER!!
Seems like the heats have a habit of self-destructing during the middle of 3rd qtrs, guess father time has tighten his grip on them and their time is pretty much over. The pistons will be a different case though, don't think they will be giving up a lead so easily but that's another story for another day. 

In the mean time...SAVOUR THE VICTORY!!! :yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2: :yay: 

:cheers:


----------



## truebluefan

transplant made a great thread in here. I agree with him. I dont think it was father time. Shaq is still dominate. Mourning can contribute. Payton barely played, the rest of their core is not old. 

We just beat them, soundly! yeah they looked old because we out-hustled them; however, they arent all that old.


----------



## BullsAttitude

PowerWoofer said:


> No, I think Skiles just played Malik during parts of the game, because both Big Ben and P.J. were in foul trouble during those parts. I know that Malik isn't the best Shaq defender, but playing TT in that situation would have been like playing Chandler last year: very hard to watch!
> 
> Plus, Noce can't do it. Sweetney would have been killed by Shaq, and no one else was available. So you go by best player available off the bench in that situation.


PowerWoofer being positive? Did Hell freeze over and nobody told me? Why wasn't I informed about this? 

Just jokin PowerWoofer! :cheers:


----------



## Sham

narek said:


>





> PAYBACK:
> 
> "You listen to Joker, new guy. He knows ti ti. Very little. You know he's never been in the s***, cos he ain't got the stare."
> 
> 
> RAFTERMAN:
> 
> "The stare?"
> 
> 
> PAYBACK:
> 
> "The thousand-yard stare. A marine gets it after he's been in the s*** for too long. It's like..........it's like you've really seen beyond. I got it. All field marines got it. And you'll have it too."
> 
> 
> RAFTERMAN:
> 
> "I will?"


----------



## Nu_Omega

truebluefan said:


> transplant made a great thread in here. I agree with him. I dont think it was father time. Shaq is still dominate. Mourning can contribute. Payton barely played, the rest of their core is not old.
> 
> We just beat them, soundly! yeah they looked old because we out-hustled them; however, they arent all that old.


Yup i'll take that :biggrin: 

GP, Shaq, Walker and Zo are not what they used to be, Shaq can dominate but only in spurts, Zo and Walker are on and offs, GP....let's not get there.


----------



## truebluefan

Nu_Omega said:


> Yup i'll take that :biggrin:
> 
> GP, Shaq, Walker and Zo are not what they used to be, Shaq can dominate but only in spurts, Zo and Walker are on and offs, GP....let's not get there.


they werent what they used to be last year, yet they won it all.


----------



## step

> they werent what they used to be last year, yet they won it all.


A shadow's shadow of their former selves.


----------



## PowerWoofer

truebluefan said:


> they werent what they used to be last year, yet they won it all.


I don't want to start anything, REALLY I don't, but I have to say something.


The Heat didn't win last year because of the play of their veterans. They won because of how the veterans USED to play. Their reputations in this league is what got them that trophy. Do you think that the league didn't know that Zo and Payton were starting to lose it, probably retiring soon enough, and if you add Shaq into the mix, his reputation will take them far enough. They won because they USED to be great players, and now that their are in the last years of their career, the league probably wanted to give them the chance to get a title, and they made sure they got it. And it worked. Great job, NBA! You screwed the true champs (Dallas) out a title, and now Miami's name will be on that trophy, although it doesn't deserve to be, forever. Just great.


[/End-long-and-never-ending-rant-about-why-the-Heat-didn't-earn-that-title-last-year]

P.S.: It means so much to be able to end the season of these guys, after last year's first round, and Miami's title run. Great day in Chicago Bulls history! :biggrin:


----------



## Philomath

narek said:


>


"Close your eyes, give me your hand, darling 
Do you feel my heart beating 
Do you understand 
Do you feel the same" 

Unbelievable series. Fun to watch.


----------



## Philomath

Headfake98 said:


> Nah man, Shaq said we had to do something first. Obviously just killing them the entire year wasn't good enough. I can only hope the Shaq-Diesel realises we have their number now.


"They had our number, first game of the season," O'Neal said. "And they had our number the rest of the season. They just had our number."

:biggrin:


----------



## King Joseus

Philomath said:


> "Close your eyes, give me your hand, darling
> Do you feel my heart beating
> Do you understand
> Do you feel the same"
> 
> Unbelievable series. Fun to watch.


Hahaha - breaking out the Bangles, eh?


----------



## JeremyB0001

PowerWoofer said:


> The Heat didn't win last year because of the play of their veterans. They won because of how the veterans USED to play. Their reputations in this league is what got them that trophy. Do you think that the league didn't know that Zo and Payton were starting to lose it, probably retiring soon enough, and if you add Shaq into the mix, his reputation will take them far enough. They won because they USED to be great players, and now that their are in the last years of their career, the league probably wanted to give them the chance to get a title, and they made sure they got it.


I don't quite buy into the whole conspiracy theory but with all this talk about how the Heat are and are not different from last year, I'm suddenly realizing that I still have no clue how they won the championship last season. Obviously, Shaq is a year older and Wade wasn't quite himself this series, but I don't those are the only differences between this team and a championship calliber team. A lot of it has to do with this "flipping the switch" issue. I really don't believe in it or at least I don't want to believe in it. Sure their defense was improved in the playoffs but can a 52 win team really just decide to suddenly start playing hard and become a 60-65 win calliber team? The Heat were a good team last year but to be perfectly honest, I still don't believe they were by any means the best team in the NBA. If that's the case then they didn't have to slip all that much to become beatable.


----------



## theanimal23

Last year their scrubs just hit their shots like it was 1997 and no doubting the Refs helped Wade out in the finals. You don't just average 16 FT attempts. We would have won this year with a healthy Wade. Shaq is a step slower and their scrubs played to a level that was expected of them.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

theanimal23 said:


> Last year their scrubs just hit their shots like it was 1997 and no doubting the Refs helped Wade out in the finals. You don't just average 16 FT attempts. We would have won this year with a healthy Wade. Shaq is a step slower and their scrubs played to a level that was expected of them.


We also did a pretty job closing out on their shooters. Other than Kapono, none of the guys that they stick at the 3 point line are truly dangerous from there consistently. Just run out at them and get your hand up and they're not gonna beat us that way over a whole series. And Deng and Noc in particular did that. Walker hit a bunch in game 1, but other than that their role players never really hurt us. In fact, they mostly stunk. We made Wade work hard for points and jumped in the passing lanes when we forced him to pass, we withstood Shaq's early bursts and kept him out of a rhythm in the 2nd halfs, and voila! SWEEP!!!!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

This was the most unreal weekend I've ever had. All the events (not just basketall) lead me to one question: Is it really 0 degrees celsius down in the place where all the bad people go?

The TEAM play is the best I've ever seen from this group so far. This is a much different team than any iteration I saw in the regular season. Ben Wallace nailing 6 straight free throws. Luol Deng was lights out. Noc was Noc. Kirk and Gordon did a great job of alternating point guard responsibilities. Strange as it may seem, but I think I was actually rooting for Kirk Hinrich, even through his offensive struggles. It has at least some correlation to do with my decreasing level of reading of VinceVega rebuttles and regurgitations. Some day I might even like Scott Skiles. But doing is that is like saying that I'm looking forward to the Bulls-Cavs conference final. 

Still a little worried about the team changing its style of play and SUSTAINING it throughout the playoffs, but it's been a surreal ride so far. We swept the formerly-defending world champions. I know that Wade was not 100%, but you'd a think that a team like that was strong enough to wield at least one game. But it was pretty clear that it was over once they conceded the lead to us for the last time. Tirico scored a zing at end of this game...the white hut became the home of the white flag.


----------



## Eternal

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> This was the most unreal weekend I've ever had. All the events (not just basketall) lead me to one question: Is it really 0 degrees celsius down in the place where all the bad people go?
> 
> The TEAM play is the best I've ever seen from this group so far. This is a much different team than any iteration I saw in the regular season. Ben Wallace nailing 6 straight free throws. Luol Deng was lights out. Noc was Noc. Kirk and Gordon did a great job of alternating point guard responsibilities. Strange as it may seem, but I think I was actually rooting for Kirk Hinrich, even through his offensive struggles. It has at least some correlation to do with my decreasing level of reading of VinceVega rebuttles and regurgitations. Some day I might even like Scott Skiles. But doing is that is like saying that I'm looking forward to the Bulls-Cavs conference final.
> 
> Still a little worried about the team changing its style of play and SUSTAINING it throughout the playoffs, but it's been a surreal ride so far. We swept the formerly-defending world champions. I know that Wade was not 100%, but you'd a think that a team like that was strong enough to wield at least one game. But it was pretty clear that it was over once they conceded the lead to us for the last time. Tirico scored a zing at end of this game...the white hut became the home of the white flag.


I was definitely shocked as well. I thought for sure the Heat would take Game 3. I thought the Heat would get at least one win for pride's sake.


----------



## Nu_Omega

truebluefan said:


> they werent what they used to be last year, yet they won it all.


Yup,they won it all last year. I'm not undermining the bulls' effort in this series and i've always said that the youth and depth of the squad can be quite a handful for the heats. Compile this with the heats' age factor,(they basically ran out of steam during the mid of every 3rd qtr throughout the series) the bulls really make them pay for it. The age is one of the many factors that contributed to this sweep IMHO.

:cheers:


----------



## Wynn

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## JeremyB0001

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Still a little worried about the team changing its style of play and SUSTAINING it throughout the playoffs, but it's been a surreal ride so far.


Did you really think our style of play was different? I thought we made threes, played d, and got shots within the offense just like always. If anything we just executed better than usual.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

JeremyB0001 said:


> Did you really think our style of play was different? I thought we made threes, played d, and got shots within the offense just like always. If anything we just executed better than usual.


Execution on defense was amazing, but the way we played offense was a bit different that what I was used to throughout about 2/3s of the season, which was me and a bunch of other people screaming at Skiles to put the ball in Gordon's hands. 

Gordon actually didn't shoot that well last game, but he still led all scorers with 24. In the past, if his shot wasn't on, he would be lucky to touch the ball every 5th possession. With these inherent lack of opportunities, he would try and force the ball inside leading to a mess of turnovers.

I'm really amazed with Kirk finally settling into the role of distributor and on-call scorer. It seems that he didn't take it on himself to play the role of offensive hero and it allowed not only Ben, but also Deng and Noc to score a lot more. Unlike in the regular season (even during wins such as against San Antonio), I can't recall many situations where he overdribbled.


----------



## JeremyB0001

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Execution on defense was amazing, but the way we played offense was a bit different that what I was used to throughout about 2/3s of the season, which was me and a bunch of other people screaming at Skiles to put the ball in Gordon's hands.
> 
> Gordon actually didn't shoot that well last game, but he still led all scorers with 24. In the past, if his shot wasn't on, he would be lucky to touch the ball every 5th possession. With these inherent lack of opportunities, he would try and force the ball inside leading to a mess of turnovers.
> 
> I'm really amazed with Kirk finally settling into the role of distributor and on-call scorer. It seems that he didn't take it on himself to play the role of offensive hero and it allowed not only Ben, but also Deng and Noc to score a lot more. Unlike in the regular season (even during wins such as against San Antonio), I can't recall many situations where he overdribbled.


Hmm. Hinrich sat a lot with foul trouble so Gordon did have the ball in his hands more. That didn't lead him to take more shots (17.5 in 42.5 minutes compared to 16.3 in 33 minutes during the regular season) though he seemed to take the ball to the basket more which was huge. I believe Gordon himself had a lot of quotes about how well the team played within the offense.


----------



## theanimal23

6FT makes some valid points about Kirk's play and lack of overdribbling this post-season.

We just had a more fluid and balanced game while sticking to our gameplan. Gordon got his, but not at the sake of taking chances away from others.


----------



## darlets

http://www.nba.com/bulls/stats/

I was just looking at the stats for the series.

Ben Wallace averaged 9.3 points for us.
I didn't realize Thabo got some many mintes, 11 a game.


----------



## theanimal23

B7 had games of 11, 8, 14, and 10 FT attempts.

If he can somehow average 9ish a game, it will be huge. That is something I saw him do consistantly at the end of each game this series -- attack the rim and got better at drawing fouls on his J.

He and Luol stepped it up huge. I hope they can maintain this level vs Det. 

I want Lu to go to the rim hard. I think they will start to get more calls now too.


----------



## jbulls

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Strange as it may seem, but I think I was actually rooting for Kirk Hinrich, even through his offensive struggles.


I'm a little late to the party on this one, but are you serious? Do you normally not root for Kirk Hinrich?


----------

